# Cryptocoryne striolata (ST.L02)



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Another variant of the Cryptocoryne striolata, small and compact.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice. That's a species I'd love to add to my collection one day.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice, do these guys produce runners?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Kinda looks like keei or uenoi as it is so bullated and colored like them. Uenoi is more compact than Keei. Do you have a photo of the spathe? Would love to see it.

Beautiful plant.

Bill


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Tan that crypt is beautiful


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks a lot like the locale I used to keep. It did not survive long term emersed and eventually just withered away.

It is a very nice looking plant!


----------

